# Travs pictures



## Trav (Sep 3, 2008)

Female Avicularia "avicularia"






Female Pterinochilus lugardi






Female premolt Grammostola pulchra






Female Grammostola rosea RCF






My first female Phormictopus cancerides 8"






My second female Phormictopus cancerides 7"






Immature male Brachypelma smithi






Female Brachypelma boehmei






Female Halpopelma sp.






Acanthoscurria geniculata






Brachypelma emilia






Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice pics Travs, I like yr A. avic!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Sep 3, 2008)

nice man,cant wait for my p.cancerides gets that big


----------



## JColt (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics, Love the boehmei


----------



## Trav (Sep 3, 2008)

Female Haplopelma lividum (The most she has came out so far)






Avicularia purpurea sling






Brachypelma auratum 1.25"






Brachypelma klaasi 1.5






Brachypelma albopilosum again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trav (Sep 9, 2008)

Brachypelma annitha







Brachypelma boehmi







Avicularia versicolor







Avicularia "avicularia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samthebugman (Sep 9, 2008)

*Nice*

AWESOME set of pics! Thanks for sharing!!! Phormictopus is 1 of my FAV species the very first T I got was a P.Cancerides. Yours looks just like mine!


----------



## Trav (Sep 11, 2008)

Pterinochilus murinus







Poecilotheria ornata







Grammostola sp. formosa







Grammostola rosea RCF threat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trav (Sep 27, 2008)

Theraphosa apophysis







Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







Brachypelma annitha







Phormictopus cancerides







Lasiodora parahybana







Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trav (Oct 17, 2008)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







Avicularia "avicularia" female







Avicularia purpurea







Brachypelma schroederi







Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## olablane (Oct 17, 2008)

simply beautiful. Some gorgeous specimens you have!!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 18, 2008)

very nice collection you have there Trav :clap:


----------



## Trav (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## Radamanthys (Oct 18, 2008)

That small Avicularia Purpurea looks soo cute in her web in the "trees" :clap:


----------



## Immortal (Oct 19, 2008)

all of ur brachypelmas are so small...u going to wait really long for them to grow! haha ;P 
but anyway, nice pics!


----------



## Trav (Oct 20, 2008)

Avicularia geroldi







Avicularia metallica







Brachypelma verdezi







Phormictopus cancerides







Grammostola rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zdzislaw (Oct 23, 2008)

Theraphosa apophysis and P. lugardi are the bests. awesome spiders!


----------



## Trav (Jul 9, 2013)

Brachypelma annitha

Brachypelma auratum

Brachypelma boehmei

Brachypelma baumgarteni

Brachypelma smithi

Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------

